# beautiful electrical work at the fair



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I am no code genius...but this stuff just scares me looking at it!
Come to think of it, I did see Cletis hiding around the corner...


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

pretty typical of carney work...viewable across the country at any fair,carnival or lawn fete.....agreed that it is scary that someone somewhere is not shocked or worst every year....codes for temporary wiring seem not to apply to these vagabonds...one can only hope that the gfic breakers..we assume are in the panel are tested and are operable...I always get a kick at the massive polyphase genny's are screaming and people are stumbling over the cables extending from em...:whistling2:


----------



## gesparky221 (Nov 30, 2007)

I used to volunteer connecting up food stands at a local festival. They use wooden boxes with buss bars inside. You rely on the food stand to have proper gfci protection. I always checked before connecting them up to the buss. You make the connection to a live buss. Large cables feed each box. I never checked the size since the carney people supplied the wiring but they are fed from the big genny they bring with them. I saw a guy put copper pipe in a 400A disconnect one night to try and isolate which stand was blowing the fuses. I quit after that. Pretty Scary!


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I should have taken a picture of the power line overhead coming out of that panel...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

RGH said:


> pretty typical of carney work...viewable across the country at any fair,carnival or lawn fete....





gesparky221 said:


> I used to volunteer connecting up food stands at a local festival. They use wooden boxes with buss bars inside.


Not in this area, they have come down pretty hard on the traveling carnivals. No more wooden boxes, all proper listed equipment or they cannot open. Not saying everything is perfect but great improvements have been made.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

gesparky221 said:


> I saw a guy put copper pipe in a 400A disconnect one night to try and isolate which stand was blowing the fuses. I quit after that. Pretty Scary!


I guess that is the super-sized version of the 'penny behind the fuse' trick!


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Fairs and carnivals here are up to standards for the use.
However the one day events, where all the food vendors have the RV style trailers, they have the 50a twistlock rv style male plug, course they have a selection of plugs/configurations to fit receptacles at differant venues. And they do have or share gennies. They are right up to capacity of the 50a breaker in thier trailers, frequently tripping. I had a customer who operated a few of these. While trailers are parked at his home, typical for a DIY, 50a TL plug rigged to fit his outside receptacle, which was a range receptacle, kinda inside a weather proof box. Yes I fixed that. RV stores have what's needed.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Remembered these, ours still look bad after seeing these?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I remember getting the shock of my life on my 10th birthday at adventure land amusement park when I stuck my arm out of the roller coaster and smacked up against a light pole. Whatever the voltage was it got me good.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

yo niteshift....is that the fuel line/filter hanging over the battery?


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXRfnIfFYFI&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Not in this area, they have come down pretty hard on the traveling carnivals. No more wooden boxes, all proper listed equipment or they cannot open. Not saying everything is perfect but great improvements have been made.


Indeed, the fire marshalls around here won't hesitate to shut a place down.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

RGH said:


> yo niteshift....is that the fuel line/filter hanging over the battery?


Yes:whistling2:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

RGH said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXRfnIfFYFI&feature=player_detailpage


:laughing::laughing::laughing:
Austin Powers, one of the movies my sides hurt from laughing.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

I've been meaning to take a picture of a 50 amp receptacle on the side of a county fair building that has bare conductors from a SJO cord stuck in the receptacle and the cord buried under the grass over to another pole.

First saw it 4 years ago, saw it again this year, wife didn't want to go anymore, too hot, so missed the pic, again.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

RGH said:


> yo niteshift....is that the fuel line/filter hanging over the battery?


I am sure Nightshift reply to ya but however that is wrong filter to use on diesel engine the filter is too course a opening and alot of gunk can get by this gazoline filter which it can wreck the injector pump et injector.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> I am sure Nightshift reply to ya but however that is wrong filter to use on diesel engine the filter is too course a opening and alot of gunk can get by this gazoline filter which it can wreck the injector pump et injector.
> 
> Merci,
> Marc


Filters are cheap, pumps and injectors are not. I just had a pump off a cat 3406b rebuilt. Over 3 grand


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> I am sure Nightshift reply to ya but however that is wrong filter to use on diesel engine the filter is too course a opening and alot of gunk can get by this gazoline filter which it can wreck the injector pump et injector.
> 
> Merci,
> Marc


It's not a diesel it's gas. Look closely at the third picture. It makes the ferris wheel go around through a a car differential. :laughing:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> I am sure Nightshift reply to ya but however that is wrong filter to use on diesel engine the filter is too course a opening and alot of gunk can get by this gazoline filter which it can wreck the injector pump et injector.
> 
> Merci,
> Marc


Well in that country where the ferriswheel picture wa taken(not by me), it's kinda highclass to have any filter on the fuel at all. Auto parts are hard to come by there, don't even mention tires,$$$. Weird because all the towns have tire shops that out number everything in town with the exception of family run concrete(actually made with a little portland and alot of lava ash) block makers, they set up shop in thier front yards.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

niteshift said:


> Well in that country where the ferriswheel picture wa taken(not by me), it's kinda highclass to have any filter on the fuel at all. Auto parts are hard to come by there, don't even mention tires,$$$. Weird because all the towns have tire shops that out number everything in town with the exception of family run concrete(actually made with a little portland and alot of lava ash) block makers, they set up shop in thier front yards.


I have to switch the computer so I can able see it more clear on that and sure engough I will own ya a apgoly ( SP ) it is gaz unit sorry for jumping on that too fast.

I have see some low priced carvinals used gaz engines some used car engines but not always work the best.

That type of carvinals slowly disappair due the cost of fuel and mantince and state inspection is getting more stricter on saftey issue.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> I have to switch the computer so I can able see it more clear on that and sure engough I will own ya a apgoly ( SP ) it is gaz unit sorry for jumping on that too fast.
> 
> I have see some low priced carvinals used gaz engines some used car engines but not always work the best.
> 
> ...


 Marc, people in that country don't have any of the standards as far as carnival inspections. Sad, but they have very little regard for human life. These rides start out in disrepair, and are set up for use. Cost of fuel alone is a deal breaker for most. Propane is chief fuel because government susidizes the cost.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> I have to switch the computer so I can able see it more clear on that and sure engough I will own ya a apgoly ( SP ) it is gaz unit sorry for jumping on that too fast.
> 
> I have see some low priced carvinals used gaz engines some used car engines but not always work the best.
> 
> ...


That's why we like pictures, they are worth a thousand words. :thumbup:


----------

